# New CD Title



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

My first CD title with Viggo.

This weekend, we completed our 2nd and 3rd legs of the CD. Viggo scored a 192, first place on Saturday and a 191, second place on Sunday. We won a set of Obedience Jumps on Saturday....I was so thrilled and happy.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

:congratulations: Awesome!

Score on the jumps, too! How nice is that?!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

OH MY GOSH, congrats to the both of you and love the picture!! Look at all the ribbons!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

:toasting:. nice job Viggo. nice job
training.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Way to go Marsha and Viggo!! :happyboogie:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That is awesome. 

Have a great time with the jumps. 
Congratulations.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yippee!!! Great job Marsha! Congratulations!

Totally jealous of those jumps too!!!! That is one of the nicest prizes I have seen given at an AKC show for OB! Viggo picked the right day to win 1st place!

Lee


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats on the CD! And wow those are nice looking jumps! We spent close to $300 on getting our 3 set of jumps for the CDX.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Bravo! Great scores, congrats on the title and WOW on the prize! BEST prize I have ever seen in AKC competition!

On to Open!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE congrats to both of you !! GREAT scores!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Super prize too!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulation! 

Besides from the bragging rights - nice prize!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone...I was surprised that we got first place on Saturday cause we missed a couple of sits, which is unusual for him. Then when they said the prize was a set of obedience jumps...I was really surprised. Besides, I'm new to the AKC obedience scene, so they handed me the bar during the awarding of placings, and then when I get out of the ring, I have 3 Boy Scouts carrying the rest for me to my vehicle. So, I'm pretty excited and happy. 

Then, I have to figure out where to put them, as I opted to not get a motel room, and just sleep in my van, with the dogs both nights. I had a foam cushion and sleeping bag for one side of the back of the van and the dogs crates were down the other side... but I got everything to fit, with some help. I also got to meet Pam from Lincoln, who has a half sister to Elsa. Gracie got to meet both Viggo and Chita, and played a little with Chita, while Pam and I visited. Pam took pictures for me on Saturday. Can't wait to meet up with them again!!

Now, I'm going to have to get my practice field mowed and get the jumps set up so I can practice here at home. I just need to make myself an A-Frame and some blinds and I'll be set for lots more training.

I think I was pretty lucky over all, the prize for first place on Sunday was a very nice treat basket, so I lucked out and won the best prize of the weekend, besides earning our CD.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

You must be so proud of your self and your pup!! All that hard work really payed of in the end. CONGRAT:wild::wild::wild::wild::wild::wild:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations!  Wow a set of obedience jumps---that's awesome!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

WOW! Great job, guys!!! Now on to Open!!


----------

